# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Nelson DeMille??????

## rivertrash

Does anyone know if he has a new one scheduled for release?

----------


## andynap

According to his website he does  http://www.nelsondemille.net/content/index.asp

----------


## rivertrash

I see The Rich and the Dead, which is an anthology by several writers, but I don't see a new novel.  Did I miss it somewhere?

----------


## JEK



----------


## Dennis

Wasn't that last year?

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK

Those are both oldies.

----------


## rivertrash

> Wasn't that last year?



Yep!  The Lion was the follow-up to The Lion's Game.

----------


## andynap

The Anthology should be good.

----------


## Toni

He mentioned in one of his newsletters that he is working on his next John Corey novel which will be titled, "The Panther"

It will be set in Yemen and is scheduled to be published in the spring of 2012.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for the "skinny,"Toni!

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the info.

----------


## tim

His last book, a disappointment to many, was reviewed here.

----------


## andynap

Actually his last 3 were not that good

----------


## rivertrash

> His last book, a disappointment to many, was reviewed here.



Most of those who posted here about The Lion, his last, were less than excited about it.  I think I was in the minority.

----------

